# Ultimate Inshore Trip



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

It is for my Batcholer Party, ages of guest 29 - 55. We have 8 need 10 and can take 12( so 2-4more ). Shoot me a p.m for more details. We will board the boat Thursday after work so around 9 on July 17th, boat leaves at midnight. Get back Sunday around 3 I think is what they said. I have made this trip twice before and can't wait to go again. Had a couple ofguys back out.Doing a 2.5 day trip

http://www.duesouthcharters.com/deep_sea_fishing/index.html


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump, this may be bumped a few times but will be one great trip


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

how much per person?


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" bgColor=#b7cef7 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><DIV align=center>*2 ½ DAY FISHING TRIP*</DIV></TD><TD><DIV align=center>*$6,250.00*</DIV></TD><TD><DIV align=center>*10 Passenger Minimum
**Additional $625.00 (each) 12 (max.)*</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3><DIV align=center><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Arrive Point Cadet Marina 5:00 P.M......... depart on Monday or Friday (12:00 A.M.-1:00 A.M.)</TD></TR><TR><TD>1ST DAY Monday or Friday............................................................................... fish all day</TD></TR><TR><TD>2nd DAY Tuesday or Saturday........................................................................... fish all day</TD></TR><TR><TD>3rd DAY Wednesday or Sunday.............................................................. fish till 10:00 A.M.</TD></TR><TR><TD>Arrive at Point Cadet Marina.......................... Wednesday or Sunday. (1:00 P.M.-2: 00 P.M.) </TD></TR><TR><TD>Depart the Due South III.......................................................................... 3:00 P.M. 3rd day </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

$625.00 for the trip, 100 for the tip, LaSkiff LISC 30$?? BEER BAIT?So 800 bones. 2.5 days of fishing, 3 squares a day, buddy has guitar.

It is a great trip, I am thinking it may be worth getting married over:doh


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

bump!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Think about spending the $800.00 for the trip and forget about getting married....Guarentee without a doubt it is the cheaper option.:doh


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

> *Tuna Man (6/21/2008)*Think about spending the $800.00 for the trip and forget about getting married....Guarentee without a doubt it is the cheaper option.:doh


Ditto that. Make sure you enjoy it to the MAX. It will probably the last time you go fishing for 2.5 days with the guys.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Todd,

I did not know you were getting married, good show.

Go Boy !!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like it will be a great trip.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

just so happens I have some space for ya true king


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Please, can any one make it!! Good time for sure.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Last bump!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

wow!!! looks like an awesome trip! definitely going to check this out in the future. congrats on the marriage.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man I wish I could Todd, but I can't. Even so Congratulations, dont let the ASS HATS above tell you anything different. If she is right for you, then you will have a lifetime of happiness.:clap Most especially ASS HAT RON, the original lucky man. He is so full of it that it is coming out of his ears. His wife is a jewel and much like me he married way above his pay grade.:toast


----------

